# Looking for Knitting group



## keldonth (Jan 1, 2014)

I have been looking for a knitting/crochet group for years. I have looked on line, phone book and asked around. I live in Oriskany, NY...I have started a small group of 2 girls who wanted to learn to knit and do more with their crocheting, but we meet randomly, maybe once a month. I was hoping someone here is from my area and knows of a group that meets regularly. I am retired so I can make daytime groups. Thanks for any help you can give me.


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

keldonth said:


> I have been looking for a knitting/crochet group for years. I have looked on line, phone book and asked around. I live in Oriskany, NY...I have started a small group of 2 girls who wanted to learn to knit and do more with their crocheting, but we meet randomly, maybe once a month. I was hoping someone here is from my area and knows of a group that meets regularly. I am retired so I can make daytime groups. Thanks for any help you can give me.


Good morning! 
I do not live in NY. I'm thinking that perhaps a yarn shop, a community center, church/synagogue?????


----------



## Meyow (May 2, 2013)

Check Ravelry - they list lots of knitting groups by area.


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

Your local knitting or craft store is worth a try. Also, check meetup.com meetup groups for your town. I didn't find a knitting or crochet group there (only craft related that I found is scrapbooking-but it might be worth it to check that out anyway-maybe someone there knits). If not, try starting your own group on the site. There may be others like you who are also looking. Can't hurt to try.


----------



## twinkles (Nov 9, 2015)

Try your local library


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

Keep searching or have it at your place. That is what we do ~~~ my house and we schedule it every third Tuesday...lots of comeraederie. :lol: :lol: :lol: Amazingly it will grow.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Start your own one up!


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

keldonth said:


> I have been looking for a knitting/crochet group for years. I have looked on line, phone book and asked around. I live in Oriskany, NY...I have started a small group of 2 girls who wanted to learn to knit and do more with their crocheting, but we meet randomly, maybe once a month. I was hoping someone here is from my area and knows of a group that meets regularly. I am retired so I can make daytime groups. Thanks for any help you can give me.


If you are retired try a local senior center or library. Mine is at the senior center and have been going there since 2001. We began with about 10 knitters and have been as high as 50. Numbers go up and down because of health problems. We donate many knitted items but also knit for ourselves. It is a nice social time and for some of our ladies the only time they have someone to interact with. If yours doesn't have a knitting group perhaps they will allow you to start one. Not much effort. They will put it in the newsletter and a sign at the center. You will be amazed how many retirees will respond once they know it is there.


----------



## barcar (Jun 16, 2011)

We have knitting groups here at the senior center as well as the library. There are classes offered by the community center. Have you checked around? We also have meet-up on line for groups.


----------



## suef3711 (Aug 30, 2011)

LizR said:


> If you are retired try a local senior center or library. Mine is at the senior center and have been going there since 2001. We began with about 10 knitters and have been as high as 50. Numbers go up and down because of health problems. We donate many knitted items but also knit for ourselves. It is a nice social time and for some of our ladies the only time they have someone to interact with. If yours doesn't have a knitting group perhaps they will allow you to start one. Not much effort. They will put it in the newsletter and a sign at the center. You will be amazed how many retirees will respond once they know it is there.


What senior center do you go to for the knitting group


----------



## Linnie (Aug 16, 2011)

goodmornin:small world....i live in yarmouth port....many relatives lived in buzzards bay across from the canal...enjoy your day...Lynn


----------



## Linnie (Aug 16, 2011)

goodmornin:small world....i live in yarmouth port....many relatives lived in buzzards bay across from the canal...enjoy your day...Lynn


----------



## doubleH (Dec 10, 2015)

Check Ravelry and Meet Ups on the web.


----------



## suef3711 (Aug 30, 2011)

I go to to a knitting group at the Barnstable Senior center. Little far from my house but nice people. I have to find things to do because I lost my husband 2 yrs ago from alzheimers disease, He was only 64. We never had the chance to find out what retirement would have been.


----------



## Crafty Joan (Jan 20, 2013)

suef3711 said:


> I go to to a knitting group at the Barnstable Senior center. Little far from my house but nice people. I have to find things to do because I lost my husband 2 yrs ago from alzheimers disease, He was only 64. We never had the chance to find out what retirement would have been.


Oh, I am so sorry to hear that. Enjoy your knitting group.


----------



## Linnie (Aug 16, 2011)

hi......i know exactly where barnstable center is.....before i moved to florida i had lived in hyannis....i moved back to the cape 4 years ago......i'll have to go online and see when your group meets....enjoy your day....Lynn


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Around 5 years ago now I thought it would be nice to catch up with other knitters. So posted here on KP and now have a regular twice a month group. A small number is 12. Most are from KP though a few have joined us from the library. we started meeting in different peoples houses but outgrew them.
just make sure you put in the topic heading where you are to grab attention of those near you. 

And I have also started one at my local community centre (well it was till I moved!). Not as many as the KP one but still a good sized number of regulars.


----------



## doubleH (Dec 10, 2015)

The Church Mouse Needlers have been meeting in the Fellowship Hall of Mansfield United Methodist Church in Mansfield GA for 4 years. We make baby hats for the local hospital, items for the homeless center, prayer shawls for our church and personal items for friends, family and ourselves.We began meeting twice a month and enjoyed our activities so much we now meet every Saturday from 9:30 am to Noon. Beginners are welcome.


----------

